# Mirafit power rack reviews?



## Thanosig

Hi guys any reviews on this squat rack/power rack, is it worth the price or should I cough up some more money

MiraFit Power Rack Weight Lifting Cage & Pull Up Bar - Black or Silver: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors

Thanks in advance


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

unless your lifting some crazy weights and giving it some abuse it should be more than fine


----------



## Taranu

Did you get one? How is it?

Getting to the point that I think some sort of spotter device would be of benefit. Was thinking of the Bodymax CF415 squat rack, though I've read the spotters are a bit too narrow for bench press. Coming round to the idea of a full power rack - that Mirafit is around half the price of the cheapest Bodymax.

Any reason not to buy... I don't envisage ever pushing the limits of it with regards to weight.

It would be in the spare room indoors, are powercages o.k. to be used free standing or do they need securing to the wall/floor? Free standing - green light. Secured - red light!


----------



## monkeybiker

I never had to bolt down my power rack. It's not going to tip over unless maybe if you took a run up to rack your squat weight like some kind of super mong.


----------



## Ultrasonic

If you do buy one, I'd be very interested in your feedback on the power rack, as that seems a very good price.

If you have space I'd definititely go for a power rack BTW.


----------



## nbfootball65

Same here, If you do decide to buy one , I would love to hear your feedback.


----------



## dalboy

There are a lot of these re-branded and at similar prices on the market.

I bought one a while back (with lat attachment) and its been great. No need to bolt down - Mine is also on rubber matting and in my garage.

Happy to answer any other questions...


----------



## Taranu

dalboy said:


> There are a lot of these re-branded and at similar prices on the market.
> 
> I bought one a while back (with lat attachment) and its been great. No need to bolt down - Mine is also on rubber matting and in my garage.
> 
> Happy to answer any other questions...


I did think it looks remarkably similar to the Bodymax CF375 (£249.99) and the Powerline and Best Fitness racks available through Fitness Superstore. Going to have to break this to the fun police...


----------



## Prince Adam

Can't grumble at that price


----------



## Taranu

dalboy said:


> There are a lot of these re-branded and at similar prices on the market.
> 
> I bought one a while back (with lat attachment) and its been great. No need to bolt down - Mine is also on rubber matting and in my garage.
> 
> Happy to answer any other questions...


Is is solid enough laterally? And stable when doing pull ups? Is it the Mirafit badged one you have? On the verge of ordering but a little hesitant have never actually seen one!


----------



## dalboy

Taranu said:


> Is is solid enough laterally? And stable when doing pull ups? Is it the Mirafit badged one you have? On the verge of ordering but a little hesitant have never actually seen one!


Yes its solid and stable for pull ups.

Its not Mirafit branded - Just look on ebay for the power racks, its one of the first that come up, but as I said they are all pretty much the same build quality at that price.


----------



## Taranu

Thanks.


----------



## Taranu

The plunge has been taken...


----------



## Taranu

Order placed through Amazon on Mon, arrived on Thu.


----------



## Taranu

Unpacked, tools at the ready, and off we go...


----------



## Taranu

There is a "wrong way" to put it together (and yes I found it!). Not all of the verticals are identical even though instruction say 4 x vertical section (they're drilled differently for horizontal sections). Didn't take too long, but best of all - I didn't need to ask the wife to hold anything, which would otherwise have led to an argument!

There is one small issue, but will post about that later.


----------



## Ultrasonic

Well what's the issue then? Hopefully it's solid enough to do the job?


----------



## Taranu

Just uploading pics & video...


----------



## Taranu

Right...

The horizontal bars/tubes that run front to rear - both on the floor and at the top - have a vertical section which sits inside the longer vertical tube. The bolt then goes through both the "outer" and "inner." this however doesn't actually lock them together - there is some slight vertical play as the holes in the metal is slightly wider than the bolts.

This is where the pull up bar connects, you can see the "down-section" which then sits inside the vertical:










Everything is fine except for this point. When I load weight onto the pull up bar, this is what happens:


----------



## Taranu

So my question is:

Do I...

a) Leave it and not worry about it.

B) Fix a vertcal plate between the sections to remove play so that it's bolted together in a similar manner to the rear:










c) Remove the rear bolt of the pull up bar, rotate it through 90 deg, drill a hole in the vertial so that it's again secured in the same way as the rear shown above?


----------



## Pablos888

Might be worth contacting mirafit.co.uk through the website.


----------



## Dogbolt

I've got something similar to this, but with the cable pulldown. Just tighten the bolts up more so it pulls together.


----------



## Taranu

Just loosened off all the top bolts. Pushed and pulled on the corners so that it was better aligned then re-tightened everything. Sorted


----------



## Ultrasonic

Taranu said:


> Just loosened off all the top bolts. Pushed and pulled on the corners so that it was better aligned then re-tightened everything. Sorted


Good work :thumbup1: .


----------



## 4NT5

Taranu said:


> There is a "wrong way" to put it together (and yes I found it!). Not all of the verticals are identical even though instruction say 4 x vertical section (they're drilled differently for horizontal sections). Didn't take too long, but best of all - I didn't need to ask the wife to hold anything, which would otherwise have led to an argument!
> 
> There is one small issue, but will post about that later.


I had that bench and used to take the pins out and stick DB bars through the holes and it can be used for dips!


----------



## Taranu

amurphy said:


> I had that bench and used to take the pins out and stick DB bars through the holes and it can be used for dips!


I'll give that a try


----------



## 4NT5

Taranu said:


> I'll give that a try


Just make sure you dip on the correct side or you could end up with an epic fail lol


----------



## Terry78

Hi Taranu, I found this thread through a Google search for Mirafit reviews!

Would you recommend the cage?


----------



## LocoToro

Would be interested in the feedback on this also.


----------



## LocoToro

Quick question to anyone with this rack. Have you had to bolt it or secure it to the ground?


----------

